# Is copper bad for honey?



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

Long ago, honey was used to etch printing
plates in a high-quality process called
"intaglio engraving". (Not honey alone,
salts were added.)

Bottom line, honey eats through everything
from concrete floors to soft metals.

I have no idea what the health impact would
be, but the copper would at least discolor
the honey, the copper would soon weaken,
and the honey will end up containing some
measureable amount of copper.

Think stainless steel.
Think "food grade" PVC plastic.
Think glass.
Even think bronze (for fittings).

But copper and aluminum are bad ideas.


----------



## nickoli (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks, i will look around for 2 1/2" sst pipe


------------------
never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe it will darken the honey.


----------

